# Identifying a Fuji frame



## pl8ster (Nov 30, 2006)

So I bought my FrankenFuji from a friend a few years back, but I'm curious to see what model frame it is, and he can't remember. I've e-mailed Fuji with the serial number and a picture (see sig) but they have not responded. Anyone have any other ideas?

BTW - this is what it looked like after today's 26 miles.


----------

